# ever been to this LYS



## 71bear

Has anyone been to this LYS in Wnchester VA
Never Enough Yarn?


----------



## LEE1313

OMG,
Winchester, VA.
My aunt and uncle lived in Stephens City. My family came from LI, NY. I remember every summer we would go there for vaca.
And Sat all 9 kids (4 of us, 5 cousins), got DRESSSED to go to town, Winchester.

So many great memories of VA. Such a beautiful state.
Loved the Skyline Drive and the Shenendoah Mts.

Thanks for the memory.

Linda


----------



## StellasKnits

Howdy sorta neighbor! I'm in Lynchburg. But, I can't say I've ever been to that store.


----------



## 71bear

well even though I shouldnt go let alone add to my stash anyone wanna meet me there tomorrow?

i actually need a size 5 circular in a 32 length


----------



## LEE1313

Just make sure you're home by 6pm. Remember someone said the world will end.
I'll be with Fireball Dave and some other knitters for the weekend tea party.

LOL
Linda


----------



## 71bear

I am going to the after the rapture party in Shepherdstownb WV.... plus I have offerend to take care of pets for those that are taken in the rapture.. at a fee paid in front


----------



## Tripleransom

Hi,

I'm in Lovettsville. 

I've been to Winchester plenty of times, and am on the mailing list for that shop, but never been there. Looks pretty nice from the pics.
Too bad, I'm judging a horse show or I'd meet you there.
Let us know what you think.

Louise


----------



## Maria L

I travel through Winchester often to visit my Mom and sisters in Woodbridge. I live in Bedford, PA. Where is this shop? I'm always looking for a great YS.


----------



## 71bear

here is the website
http://www.neverenoughyarn.biz/index.html


----------



## 71bear

Tripleransom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Lovettsville.
> 
> I've been to Winchester plenty of times, and am on the mailing list for that shop, but never been there. Looks pretty nice from the pics.
> Too bad, I'm judging a horse show or I'd meet you there.
> Let us know what you think.
> 
> Louise


I am just north of Brunswick........


----------



## txcatwoman9

I will be in Winchester in 2 weeks for a visit with my son and his family...baby Madeline is arriving next week. My Christmas gift from them was yarn for two projects from Never Enough Yarn. I plan to visit the yarn shop while I am there.


----------



## 71bear

great...I will be in Brasstown NC for a weaving class at the John C Campbell folk school so I wont be able to meet you there


----------



## mrsglobe

71bear said:


> Has anyone been to this LYS in Wnchester VA
> Never Enough Yarn?


I asked the same question about a month ago--no replies yet. I'm in Loudoun County, VA, not far from Lovettsville. Apparently no one ever goes to NEY. So let us know what you think. If it's worth it, I'd go b/c everything else is so far except for Wendy's in Brunswick. Martha


----------



## Emmasmom

There are two shops in Frederick, Keep Me In Stitches, which has a lot of nice yarn, and Eleganza a bit on the high end. You don't have to go all the way to Winchester unless you are looking for a nice drive.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

How kewl is that?
We sold our dream home in Harpers Ferry WV in 2006 to semi-retire in Arizona..my birth home is Arizona....but I lived in WV mostly Harpers Ferry for almost 2 decades..in a development called Carriage Park...off US 340 and down from Cliffside Inn...ring a bell? 
I often shopped in Winchester Va..never been to that LYS tho..looks amazing..
I love that area..but must admit..I visited Skyline Drive for the fall foilage..however it was far prettier in the valley of Harpers Ferry where I lived..
Thanks for sharing...I would love to met you at that LYS.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla



71bear said:


> here is the website
> http://www.neverenoughyarn.biz/index.html


----------



## 71bear

anita gugel said:


> There are two shops in Frederick, Keep Me In Stitches, which has a lot of nice yarn, and Eleganza a bit on the high end. You don't have to go all the way to Winchester unless you are looking for a nice drive.


Oh dont worry Keep me in stiches gets plenty of my money as does Eleganza in Frederick, Y2Knit in Funkstown and the knit shop in brunswick (who is under new ownership and going to change the shop name soon)

I just like going to different LYS's


----------



## 71bear

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> How kewl is that?
> We sold our dream home in Harpers Ferry WV in 2006 to semi-retire in Arizona..my birth home is Arizona....but I lived in WV mostly Harpers Ferry for almost 2 decades..in a development called Carriage Park...off US 340 and down from Cliffside Inn...ring a bell?
> I often shopped in Winchester Va..never been to that LYS tho..looks amazing..
> I love that area..but must admit..I visited Skyline Drive for the fall foilage..however it was far prettier in the valley of Harpers Ferry where I lived..
> Thanks for sharing...I would love to met you at that LYS.
> 
> Hugs and God Bless,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> 71bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the website
> http://www.neverenoughyarn.biz/index.html
Click to expand...

I live down in Pleasant valley, on way side of my property you see the Appalachian Trail, the opposite side you see Maryland Heights and out the front you see VA. I love living where we live, we moved here about 7 years ago and its our dream house

We should meet sometime, maybe in June?


----------



## 71bear

mrsglobe said:


> 71bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been to this LYS in Wnchester VA
> Never Enough Yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the same question about a month ago--no replies yet. I'm in Loudoun County, VA, not far from Lovettsville. Apparently no one ever goes to NEY. So let us know what you think. If it's worth it, I'd go b/c everything else is so far except for Wendy's in Brunswick. Martha
Click to expand...

Wendy's is under new ownership - Mary. And she is going to change the name of shop soon. I like Mary, she is starting to change her inventory to much nice yarn

I will go to the place soon,


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oooh I would love that..however we now live in Arizona..
Have fun at your LYS sounds kewl.

Hugs and God Bless,
Camilla



71bear said:



> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> How kewl is that?
> We sold our dream home in Harpers Ferry WV in 2006 to semi-retire in Arizona..my birth home is Arizona....but I lived in WV mostly Harpers Ferry for almost 2 decades..in a development called Carriage Park...off US 340 and down from Cliffside Inn...ring a bell?
> I often shopped in Winchester Va..never been to that LYS tho..looks amazing..
> I love that area..but must admit..I visited Skyline Drive for the fall foilage..however it was far prettier in the valley of Harpers Ferry where I lived..
> Thanks for sharing...I would love to met you at that LYS.
> 
> Hugs and God Bless,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> 71bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the website
> http://www.neverenoughyarn.biz/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live down in Pleasant valley, on way side of my property you see the Appalachian Trail, the opposite side you see Maryland Heights and out the front you see VA. I love living where we live, we moved here about 7 years ago and its our dream house
> 
> We should meet sometime, maybe in June?
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

71bear said:


> anita gugel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two shops in Frederick, Keep Me In Stitches, which has a lot of nice yarn, and Eleganza a bit on the high end. You don't have to go all the way to Winchester unless you are looking for a nice drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dont worry Keep me in stiches gets plenty of my money as does Eleganza in Frederick, Y2Knit in Funkstown and the knit shop in brunswick (who is under new ownership and going to change the shop name soon)
> 
> I just like going to different LYS's
Click to expand...

Isn't Funkstown closed now? They are developing yarn?

Is the dog a Chesapeake retriever? We had one when I was a kid and she was absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Johnna

Hi,
We just got back from a horse show...what discipline do you judge? We showed up at 8am and learned that cross rails was going to be dead last! She showed at 6:15pm!!
Johnna


----------



## LanaG

Have never been to this store. I live in Bristow, VA, but fairly new (3 years! - from NJ) to VA and have been to Winchester, but didn't know of this store. Let us know what you think.


----------



## 71bear

mjs said:


> 71bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anita gugel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two shops in Frederick, Keep Me In Stitches, which has a lot of nice yarn, and Eleganza a bit on the high end. You don't have to go all the way to Winchester unless you are looking for a nice drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dont worry Keep me in stiches gets plenty of my money as does Eleganza in Frederick, Y2Knit in Funkstown and the knit shop in brunswick (who is under new ownership and going to change the shop name soon)
> 
> I just like going to different LYS's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes remi is a chessie. He came to live with us when he was four now he is almost 13.
> As fir Y2knit Susan decided not to sell
> 
> Isn't Funkstown closed now? They are developing yarn?
> 
> Is the dog a Chesapeake retriever? We had one when I was a kid and she was absolutely wonderful.
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaH64

[No message]


----------

